# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Where can I find hardwood verandah posts 100x100mm in Sydney area?

## viiking

Where can I buy good quality (i.e. straight) 100x100 or 125x125 kiln dried hardwood posts? Have looked at some and they are garbage and I refuse to buy rainforest pillaged Merabau!

----------


## ringtail

Most good timber yards should be able to supply want ever you want - for a price. If you dont want kwila, Aussie KD F27 posts will cost around the $ 40 l/m for 100 x 100. Have you considered recycled posts ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

AusTimber Supplies on the Windsor Road at Box Hill would love to take your money...

----------


## Oldsaltoz

have you checked your local timber/recycling centre, I recently picked up 4 silky oak ex balcony posts. Very cheap and straight. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> AusTimber Supplies on the Windsor Road at Box Hill would love to take your money...

  Just make sure he has the stuff before paying, heard a few interesting stories about this place

----------


## Gaza

If not being used in ground,  you can use laminated Blackbutt, we have used these for years as they are gun barrel straight and constant M/C content through out rather than soild. 
Last time we brought 90x90 blackbutt soild it cost around 65plm and they surfaced checked bad first time it rained,

----------


## barney118

Have you tried the second hand building centre (I think its called heritage building centre now) on west botany rd rockdale.

----------

